# Kevin Durant praised by coach Mike Krzyzewski at Team USA training camp



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

All hail the god of Basketball! 

Team USA coach Mike Krzyzewski singled out Kevin Durant and showered him with praise following the first day of a three-day mini-camp for a group of 20 young players trying to make the senior national team.



> LAS VEGAS -- Pencil in Kevin Durant for a spot on the 2010 version of Team USA.
> 
> Better yet, put it in ink.


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=4352887&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

There's no way he should be left off the roster. He is at worst the third best small forward in the league.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> There's no way he should be left off the roster. He is at worst the third best small forward in the league.


who are the two small forwards better than him? Lebron and Carmelo?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He seems to show more and more promise every time he steps on the floor... He is one of the more gifted players in the NBA and I am sure the OKC Thunder will win more games next year because of his improvement on both ends of the court. You can tell by his demeanor that he really wants be great and he is learning how to be a good leader. I give my props to KD for his hard work, and w/o question, I think he definitely deserves a spot on the Olympic team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He'll be the second best small forward in the league by the end of next season. There's no way that he gets left off of the Olympic team, and he shouldn't. The man is going to take the Thunder places.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

vinsanity77 said:


> who are the two small forwards better than him? Lebron and Carmelo?


I don't know whether it's just my ani-Melo bias, but I'd rather have Pierce and Durant than Melo.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Paul/Kobe/Melo/LeBron/Dwight with Williams/Wade/Durant/Amare off the bench would be naaaaasty.

And I'd put Melo over Durant at this point, but Durant has the higher ceiling (now that's saying something). Melo is a better defender right now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Derrick Rose and Kevin Durant should both make the 2012 olympic squad, and probably another young big man will take Boozers spot. 

As for best SF's, LeBron is easily #1, and guys like Melo & Durant I think are definitely the next bext things @ SF... I dont see what the big fuss is about Pierce's game, as i personally have never been a fan of his style but he has solid production. He's a nice player who has carved himself a nice little career, but at this stage I dont see him as the 2nd best SF. I think he's 5th at best, behind Bron, Melo, Granger, & KD if we're looking at what they can contribute to a team right now. 

I can certainly see KD take his game to another level in the very near future though. Perhaps 1b to Lebron's 1a in couple years... I think next season Melo will be better by a bit soley because he's a more polished player at the moment, but Im not gonna count KD out. KD can definitely give Melo a good run as the 2nd best SF. Granger will always be right there, but I dont think his ceiling is as high as KD/Melo so typically he will always be right behind those two. (imo)


----------

